# B2B Charger remote control panel



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, i have 2 questions for those good people who have installed the B2B Charger.

1. Did you also install the Remote control panel,if so how good is it and does it tell you what usable power is left in the batteries.

2. Which type of batteries do use for this charging system. { Sterling recommend open lead acid. }

All comments gratefully received.

Regards Doey.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there we use wet lead bateries did,nt bother with control panel as multimeter is as efficient and a lot cheaper, also our van swift sundance,s control panel shows the battery usage etc


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I did not bother with the remote panel. My batteries are Elecsol. I like the B2B it works well but it fools our Elektrobloc which is a bit of a bother but not so bad as the Eb resets and shows the correct state of charge when the batteries are become fully charged, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

B2B with a Victron battery monitor

Dave


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I fitted both the B2B and the control panel on my previous van.Don't think i looked at after the initial installation.In my opinion the remote control panel isn't worth the money.


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

*victron battery monitor.*

Hi dave, i have never heard of a victron monitor, what does it actually do.

Regards doey.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

doey,

All the gumpf here:
http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Datasheet - Battery monitoring - rev 01 - EN.pdf

NASA do the cheapest variant of this.

Dave


----------

